# Jurassic World - Ein neues Zeitalter: Erster Trailer verspricht epischen Abschluss mit viel Fanservice!



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World - Ein neues Zeitalter: Erster Trailer verspricht epischen Abschluss mit viel Fanservice!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. Februar 2022)

Ja klar, der alte Cast lockt mich schon hinter dem Ofen hervor, aber insgesamt ist die Story, daß die Dinosaurier sich ausbreiten und in irgendeiner Form groß eine nicht besiegbare Gefährdung darstellen, einfach völliger Blödsinn.
Die Dinos könnten gar nicht so schnell reproduzieren, wie wir sie ausrotten würden.
Vom Militär runter bis zum schwerbewaffneten Zivilisten (insbesondere in den USA wo die Filme abseits der Inseln spielen) wäre das ein einziger großer Jagdausflug mit vielen Dinosteaks.
Tolles gedankenloses Popcorn-Kino, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Ich denke die Story braucht man nicht für ernst nehmen.
Aber sonst wird man bestimmt gut unterhalten.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

Erinnert da ein wenig nach der Herrschaft des Feuers mit Christian Bale, wo plötzlich Drachen auftauchen und die Kontrolle über die erde ergreifen und die Menschen ausrotten.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erinnert da ein wenig nach der Herrschaft des Feuers mit Christian Bale, wo plötzlich Drachen auftauchen und die Kontrolle über die erde ergreifen und die Menschen ausrotten.


Wobei die wenigstens Feuer spucken konnten.

Dinosaurier würden in der heutigen Zeit gar keine passende Nahrung mehr finden.
Und schon gar nicht im Winter.
Raubsaurier könnten vielleicht etwas länger überleben.
Aber die benötigen viel Fleisch. Besonders wenn sie so groß wie ein T-Rex sind.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erinnert da ein wenig nach der Herrschaft des Feuers mit Christian Bale, wo plötzlich Drachen auftauchen und die Kontrolle über die erde ergreifen und die Menschen ausrotten.


Ach du meine Güte - "der" Film.
Aber immerhin hat der Film sich - im Gegensatz zu JW - nicht wirklich ernst genommen.
Sie haben einfach es so hingestellt, daß die Drachen praktisch unbesiegbar waren, sich wie Ratten vermehrt haben und basta.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Aber immerhin hat der Film sich - im Gegensatz zu JW - nicht wirklich ernst genommen.


Nimmt sich JW denn ernst?


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei die wenigstens Feuer spucken konnten.


Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinaus, dass Drachen plötzlich auftauchen und die Menschheit ausrotten.
Hast du schon The Tomorrow War gesehen? Mit Chris Pratt.
Da ist es ähnlich. Da taucht eine außerirdische Spezies auf und dezimiert die Menschheit runter auf 500.000 innerhalb weniger Jahre.


RyzA schrieb:


> Dinosaurier würden in der heutigen Zeit gar keine passende Nahrung mehr finden.
> Und schon gar nicht im Winter.
> Raubsaurier könnten vielleicht etwas länger überleben.
> Aber die benötigen viel Fleisch. Besonders wenn sie so groß wie ein T-Rex sind.


Dinosaurier würden sich anpassen. Das machen andere Tiere auch. Der Braunbär durchsucht Mülltonnen und der Waschbär lebt in  Städten.
Das Problem ist, dass die Dinosaurier ihre Feinde von heute nicht kennen. So ein Marder kann mal eben das Gelege eines Velociraptors leerräumen und ich weiß nicht,  wie oft die wie viele eier legen.
Und der Mensch hat nicht nur das Mammut ausgerottet sondern auch die Säbelzahnkatze und das mit Speeren.
Ich bezweifle, dass ein Alpha Prädator eine Chance gegen den Menschen hätte. Haie töten wir, Löwen töten wir. Und jeder Jäger träumt von einem ausgestopften T-Rex Kopf über dem Kamin.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinaus, dass Drachen plötzlich auftauchen und die Menschheit ausrotten.
> Hast du schon The Tomorrow War gesehen? Mit Chris Pratt.
> Da ist es ähnlich. Da taucht eine außerirdische Spezies auf und dezimiert die Menschheit runter auf 500.000 innerhalb weniger Jahre.


Ja den habe ich gesehen. Kann man aber nicht vergleichen. Die waren intelligent, in sehr großen Zahlen, sehr schnell, körperlich robust und gefährlich. Eine Biowaffe ausseridirscher Spezies.
Und eben reine Sci-Fi.


Threshold schrieb:


> Dinosaurier würden sich anpassen. Das machen andere Tiere auch. Der Braunbär durchsucht Mülltonnen und der Waschbär lebt in  Städten.


Dinosaurier sind aber keine Säugetiere. Kann man auch nicht direkt vergleichen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja den habe ich gesehen. Kann man aber nicht vergleichen. Die waren intelligent, in sehr großen Zahlen, sehr schnell, körperlich robust und gefährlich. Eine Biowaffe ausseridirscher Spezies.
> Und eben reine Sci-Fi.


Soweit ich weiß, gab es aber nur wenige Weibchen und es wurde nicht erwähnt, ob sie Eier  legen oder Säugetiere sind. Klar ist -- je größer ein Tier ist, desto weniger Nachkommen hat es. Evolution gibts auch bei Außerirdischen und ich finde das immer schade, dass sowas ausgeklammert wird.


RyzA schrieb:


> Dinosaurier sind aber keine Säugetiere. Kann man auch nicht direkt vergleichen.


Es geht nicht um Säugetiere oder Eierleger, es geht darum, wie schnell sich ein Tier oder Spezies an veränderte Bedingungen anpassen kann. Der Eisbär wird auch nicht aussterben, wenn das Nordpolarmeer eisfrei ist. Der Eisbär  sucht sich andere Lebensräume und andere Lebenspartner. Schon heute gibt es Nachkommen von Eisbär und Braunbär.
Abgesehen davon sind die Bedingungen völlig andere. Zu den besten Zeiten der Dinosaurier war die Erde komplett eisfrei. Es war im Durchschnitt 15 Grad wärmer als heute (oder waren es 25 Grad?). Je wärmer es war, desto mehr konnten sich die Dinosaurier verbreiten. Bei den Säugetieren ist es genau umgekehrt. Je kälter ist ist, desto größer die Säugetiere. Heute sind die Säugetiere die dominante Spezies, da es kühl genug ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Februar 2022)

Ein Abschluss, naja, die drei neuen Teile hätte es sowieso nicht gebraucht, aber schön die alte Schauspieler weder zu sehen.
Alleine der erste Teil, Jurassic Park, ist der einzige Film den ich mir heute noch sehr sehr gerne ansehen will.



RyzA schrieb:


> Dinosaurier würden in der heutigen Zeit gar keine passende Nahrung mehr finden.
> Und schon gar nicht im Winter.
> Raubsaurier könnten vielleicht etwas länger überleben.
> Aber die benötigen viel Fleisch. Besonders wenn sie so groß wie ein T-Rex sind.


Nahrung wäre eher kein Problem, prinzipiell hat sich da nur wenig geändert.
Damals gabs sicher auch Gegenden wo es Nachts kühler wurde, Jahreszeiten gabs damals natürlich auch, Winter bedeute heutzutage auch nicht überall auf der Erde das es Minusgrade hat und es schneit, Stichwort Äquator.
Eines was bei den großen Tieren viel eher zu tragen kommt ist viel wichtiger, der niedrigere Sauerstoffgehalt in unserer Zeit, damals war der Sauerstoffgehalt in der Atmosphäre deutlich größer als heute, heute würde diese Tiere viel größere Lungen benötigen um nicht zu ersticken.
Hier meine ich natürlich die ganz großen Tiere, wie den Brachiosaurus, aber auch ein T-Rex würde heutzutage viel eher die Puste ausgehen als damals.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gab es aber nur wenige Weibchen und es wurde nicht erwähnt, ob sie Eier  legen oder Säugetiere sind. Klar ist -- je größer ein Tier ist, desto weniger Nachkommen hat es.


Naja, die im Film hatten scheinbar sehr viele.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Säugetiere oder Eierleger, es geht darum, wie schnell sich ein Tier oder Spezies an veränderte Bedingungen anpassen kann. Der Eisbär wird auch nicht aussterben, wenn das Nordpolarmeer eisfrei ist. Der Eisbär  sucht sich andere Lebensräume und andere Lebenspartner. Schon heute gibt es Nachkommen von Eisbär und Braunbär.


Du verstehst nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Ich bin der Meinung das sich Säugetiere schneller und besser anpassen können.


Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sind die Bedingungen völlig andere. Zu den besten Zeiten der Dinosaurier war die Erde komplett eisfrei. Es war im Durchschnitt 15 Grad wärmer als heute (oder waren es 25 Grad?). Je wärmer es war, desto mehr konnten sich die Dinosaurier verbreiten. Bei den Säugetieren ist es genau umgekehrt. Je kälter ist ist, desto größer die Säugetiere. Heute sind die Säugetiere die dominante Spezies, da es kühl genug ist.


Dass kommt noch dazu. Säugetiere sind auch Warmblüter und Reptilien Kaltblüter.


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Nahrung wäre eher kein Problem, prinzipiell hat sich da nur wenig geändert.


In der Urzeit gab es meines Wissen viele andere Pflanzen und im Schnitt auch höhere Pflanzen als heute.


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Eines was bei den großen Tieren viel eher zu tragen kommt ist viel wichtiger, der niedrigere Sauerstoffgehalt in unserer Zeit, damals war der Sauerstoffgehalt in der Atmosphäre deutlich größer als heute, heute würde diese Tiere viel größere Lungen benötigen um nicht zu ersticken.
> Hier meine ich natürlich die ganz großen Tiere, wie den Brachiosaurus, aber auch ein T-Rex würde heutzutage viel eher die Puste ausgehen als damals.


Ja das stimmt. Deswegen gibt heutzutage auch nicht mehr so große Insekten.


----------



## Primer (12. Februar 2022)

Ich verstehe das Konzept, bzw. den Gedanken hinter JW3. Die "Tiere" auf die  moderne Welt loslassen und schauen wie sie übere einen längeren Zeitraum mit den Menschen (und umgedreht) klar kommen. Das klingt so oder so interessant für einen (guten) Kinofilm. Auch wenn die Herleitung des Szenarios vorn und hinten nicht passt.

Ich tippe aber mal das war bei der JW Reihe von vornherein der Weg den man gehen wollte. Das finale sollte immer genau das sein, auch wenn man es logisch nicht erklären kann.

Übrigens wenn man Richtung die JP Reihe, bzw. das Buch schaut, könnte man tatsächlich Erklärungsansätze finden. Der original T-Rex war zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Films 2-3 Jahre alt, nicht mehr. Und wie vielfach ausgeführt handelt es sich bei allen Geschöpfen nicht um Tiere oder Dinosaurier. Allesamt sind genmanipulierte Wesen, eher Chimären. Da kann man auch angepasstes Lungenvolumen oder ähnliches rein interpretieren. Das passt sogar halbwegs ins Szenario,


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Ich bin der Meinung das sich Säugetiere schneller und besser anpassen können.


Tja, keine Ahnung. Ein Krokodil ist nicht wählerisch, wenns um Nahrung geht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Dass kommt noch dazu. Säugetiere sind auch Warmblüter und Reptilien Kaltblüter.


Es geht um Dinosaurier und nicht um Reptilien. Die vögel sind die Nachfahren der dinosaurier und Vögel  sind Warmblüter. Daher geht die Forschung heute davon aus, dass auch Dinosaurier Warmblüter waren. Untersuchungen mittels Paläothermometrie belegen das.


RyzA schrieb:


> In der Urzeit gab es meines Wissen viele andere Pflanzen und im Schnitt auch höhere Pflanzen als heute.


Das spielt keine Rolle. Es geht darum, was das Tier verstoffwechseln kann. Der Mensch kann sowohl Pflanzen als auch tierische Produkte verstoffwechseln. Ein T Rex hat Fleisch gegessen. Von welchem Tier das Fleisch kommt, ist da egal. Der futtert halt Kühe, wenn nichts anderes da ist.
Und andere essen eben die Pflanzen, die heute wachsen.
Viel interessanter ist meiner Meinung nach, wie die Dinosaurier heute auf Mikroorganismen reagieren. Da kommen dann Pilze angelaufen, gegen die sich der T Rex nicht wehren kann und weg ist er.
Denk daran, dass der Mensch und andere Tiere der heutigen Zeit Millionen Opfer gebracht haben, um sich gegen Bakterien, Pilze und Viren behaupten zu können.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Primer schrieb:


> Übrigens wenn man Richtung die JP Reihe, bzw. das Buch schaut, könnte man tatsächlich Erklärungsansätze finden. Der original T-Rex war zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Films 2-3 Jahre alt, nicht mehr. Und wie vielfach ausgeführt handelt es sich bei allen Geschöpfen nicht um Tiere oder Dinosaurier. Allesamt sind genmanipulierte Wesen, eher Chimären. Da kann man auch angepasstes Lungenvolumen oder ähnliches rein interpretieren. Das passt sogar halbwegs ins Szenario,


So könnte man es auch betrachten.


Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, keine Ahnung. Ein Krokodil ist nicht wählerisch, wenns um Nahrung geht.


Das stimmt. Ich meinte auch primär Landsaurier wie große Pflanzenfresser.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Dinosaurier und nicht um Reptilien. Die vögel sind die Nachfahren der dinosaurier und Vögel  sind Warmblüter. Daher geht die Forschung heute davon aus, dass auch Dinosaurier Warmblüter waren. Untersuchungen mittels Paläothermometrie belegen das.


Stimmt.  Die sind ja mit den Vögeln eher verwandt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und andere essen eben die Pflanzen, die heute wachsen.


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Kommt drauf an wie spezialisiert sie sind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist meiner Meinung nach, wie die Dinosaurier heute auf Mikroorganismen reagieren. Da kommen dann Pilze angelaufen, gegen die sich der T Rex nicht wehren kann und weg ist er.
> Denk daran, dass der Mensch und andere Tiere der heutigen Zeit Millionen Opfer gebracht haben, um sich gegen Bakterien, Pilze und Viren behaupten zu können.


Das wäre auch eine potentielle Gefahr.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Kommt drauf an wie spezialisiert sie sind.


Es geht halt darum, was du verstoffwechseln kannst.
Guck dir den Panda an, der sich zu 99,9% von Bambus ernährt. Stirbt der Bambus aus, stirbt der Panda aus.
Natürlich gibt es noch viele andere sehr spezialisierte Tiere. Diverse Kolibris ernähren sich nur von einer bestimmten Blüte.
Aber wir rede ja von standardisierten Tieren, Eine Kuh kannst du überall hinstellen und sie futtert das, was wächst, auch wenn sie an einem Ort kommt, wo sie noch nie gewesen ist. Daher haben die Siedler von früher gerne solche Tiere mitgenommen, wenn sie sich wo neu angesiedelt haben.
Und das wird bei den Dinosauriern nicht anders sein. Einen Triceratops kannst du wo auch immer hinsetzen, der futtert schon.
Und fleischessende Dinosaurier nehmen eh das, was da ist. Der T Rex jagt das Tier, was ihm vor die Zähne läuft.
Und Velociraptor sind ja keine Menschenjäger. Die jagen das, was leicht ist und der Mensch ist nicht leicht zu jagen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Velociraptor sind ja keine Menschenjäger. Die jagen das, was leicht ist und der Mensch ist nicht leicht zu jagen.


Der Mensch ist ohne Waffen oder Hilfsmittel sehr einfach zu jagen.
Körperlich ist er den meisten Tieren unterlegen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist ohne Waffen oder Hilfsmittel sehr einfach zu jagen.
> Körperlich ist er den meisten Tieren unterlegen.


Kennst du die Sache mit den Kaninchen und Australien?
Die Briten wollten gerne Kaninchen jagen, was sie ja so kennen und Tradition ist. Ergo schafften sie Kaninchen nach Australien. Dort vermehrten sich die Kaninchen wie bekloppt, weil sie keine Feinde hatten.
Ergo kamen die Briten auf die Idee, die Feinde der Kaninchen einzuschippern. Was passierte? Die feinde der Kaninchen schnappten sich nicht die Kaninchen, weil die schwerer zu fassen waren als die heimischen Beuteltiere.
Und der Mensch ist deutlich schwerer zu jagen als ein Reh oder Wildschwein, denn Menschen sind kommunikative Wesen, die die Fähigkeit haben zusammen zu arbeiten.
Ein Rudel Velociraptoren würde also eher ein paar Rehe jagen als ein paar menschen weil die rehe leichter zu fassen sind. 
Du gehst doch auch eher zum Dönerladen als mühselig jagt nach dem Dönertier zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und der Mensch ist deutlich schwerer zu jagen als ein Reh oder Wildschwein, denn Menschen sind kommunikative Wesen, die die Fähigkeit haben zusammen zu arbeiten.


Ich meinte rein körperlich/physisch. Da läuft jedes Reh oder Wildschwein schneller.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du gehst doch auch eher zum Dönerladen als mühselig jagt nach dem Dönertier zu machen.


Der Vergleich hinkt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte rein körperlich/physisch. Da läuft jedes Reh oder Wildschwein schneller.


Aber das Wildschwein schnappt sich keinen Knüppel, versteckt sich hinter einem Baum und zieht dem Velociraptor einen Scheitel. 
Hast du mal mit einem Stein eine Kokosnuss geknackt? eine Kokosnuss ist in etwa so hart wie ein Schädelknochen. Der eine klettert auf einen Baum, der dinosaurier steht darunter und kommt nicht ran, merkt aber nicht wie er von drei anderen mit dicken Steinen beworfen wird. einer reicht aus um den Dino in die Knie zu zwingen. 
Rehe schaffen das nicht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das Wildschwein schnappt sich keinen Knüppel, versteckt sich hinter einem Baum und zieht dem Velociraptor einen Scheitel.


Liest du auch was andere schreiben?  
Ich hatte geschrieben: ohne Waffen oder Hilfsmittel.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte geschrieben: ohne Waffen oder Hilfsmittel.


Echt jetzt? Dich bedroht etwas und du suchst dir nichts, was du als Waffe nutzen kannst?
Natürlich machst du das, denn dafür ist der Mensch zu intelligent.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Dich bedroht etwas und du suchst dir nichts, was du als Waffe nutzen kannst?
> Natürlich machst du das, denn dafür ist der Mensch zu intelligent.


Und wenn nichts da ist? Oder du einen T-Rex gegenüber stehst? Kannst ja mal versuchen dem mit der Keule einen zu geben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Dich bedroht etwas und du suchst dir nichts, was du als Waffe nutzen kannst?
> Natürlich machst du das, denn dafür ist der Mensch zu intelligent.





RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn nichts da ist? Oder du einen T-Rex gegenüber stehst? Kannst ja mal versuchen dem mit der Keule einen zu geben.


Ihr beiden pocht auf situationsbedingte Unterschiede und habt für eure Instanz jeder trotzdem Recht.
Als einzelner Mensch oder einer sehr kleinen Gruppe (speziell mit Überraschungsfaktor) hat man selbst mit einer Waffe (wahrscheinliche Ausnahme Schnellfeuergewehre) gegen ein Rudel von Velociraptoren wohl keine Chance und diese Dinosaurier würden sehr wohl Jagd auf diese einfache Beute machen. @ Threshold
Sobald die menschliche Gruppe aber größer wird und koordiniert agiert, bzw. sich besser an die Situation anpasst und Speere bzw. Feuer gegen eine Bedrohung einsetzt - ein klarer Vorteil von menschlicher Intelligenz - würden Velociraptoren sehr wohl Wildschweine oder Hirsche als einfachere Beute sehen, aufgrund der Gefahr bzw. Lerneffekt (durch Schmerzen bzw. Verlust von Rudelmitgliedern). @ RyzA

Außer die Dinos lernen nicht nur Türklinken zu nutzen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

